# Fishing Rods Suggestions from you Fisherman



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

I still on the hunt for a boat and probably a truck to replace my 97 jeep.  All my rods and reels are old.  I do still like the quick fires but not many of them anymore.  Should be good time to upgrade.  Any suggestions on rods that won't break the bank?  Be Black Bass and Striper fishing mostly.  I been out of the game for a while now.  Bought a couple KingCast spinning reels to try out.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 27, 2021)

Since the wife and I do 100% ocean fishing for Salmon, Rock cod, Halibut, etc.    I have no idea what rods and reels are best for bass and striper.   We use level wind reels by shimano and Diawa.

Seeker and Diawa make a variety of rods which I'm sure include for the fish you'll be mainly after.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

Brian what price range are you looking in?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Brian what price range are you looking in?


Its crazy how much things have gone up since I quit fishing.  I was hoping to find something in the $50 range.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2021)

Hard to go wrong with the Ugly Stick.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Hard to go wrong with the Ugly Stick.


I was looking at those and all the ones on sale where out of stock.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a ugly stick ultra lite. Use it for bass and catfish. Love it and was probably around your price range. Can't remember


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bass pro seems to have good stock on some of the GX2Ugly sticks. They have a fair amount of their store brand graphite rods and some nice Berkeley Lighting rods that fit your budget.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

I only salt water fish so not 100% sure but as others have said check out the ugly sticks, also check out the Bass Pro Rods they actually make some decent ones so I have found out at another members suggestion


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I have a ugly stick ultra lite. Use it for bass and catfish. Love it and was probably around your price range. Can't remember





jcam222 said:


> Bass pro seems to have good stock on some of the GX2Ugly sticks. They have a fair amount of their store brand graphite rods and some nice Berkeley Lighting rods that fit your budget.


I will give them a look.  Thanks.  Not been having much luck bank fishing but nice to get out.  My bud takes my out every few weeks in the boat but not enough for me.  I ready to dive back in.  Used to live to fish than things happened.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I have a ugly stick ultra lite. Use it for bass and catfish. Love it and was probably around your price range. Can't remember


I have a couple 7 1/2 foot Ugly Stick cat rods I use for big channel cat. Love them and being white easy to see if night fishing too.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I have a couple 7 1/2 foot Ugly Stick cat rods I use for big channel cat. Love them and being white easy to see if night fishing too.


I having the same problem I was having early.  I always got 1 piece rods.  Seem hard to find in 6'6 or 7.  See a Med Heavy but probably want Medium.  I think the ugly stick way to go.  I will keep watch.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I having the same problem I was having early.  I always got 1 piece rods.  Seem hard to find in 6'6 or 7.  See a Med Heavy but probably want Medium.  I think the ugly stick way to go.  I will keep watch.


Casting or spinning Brian?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2021)

In that price range I think they got you covered with the Ugly Stick. 
I have been a St Croix fan for 30+ years. Spendy, but have great feel to them and have never broke one yet.


----------



## Nodak21 (Nov 27, 2021)

13 fishing makes some good ones along with a lot of brands. I think ugly stick was a great suggestion for all around good, tough, reasonably priced rod. Their used to be an ugly stick commercial in the 90’s that showed one getting slammed  in the car door and still going strong


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

Another vote for Ugly stick. I also like my baitcasting rig from Abu Garcia. And my spinning reel of choice are the Mitchell 300 series. Been using them since I was a kid.  And I have a couple Berkley cherrywood rods. Another good quality rig. I also have some ultralight rigs with the ugly stick. and another brand I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

So many choices with so many kinds of fishing. So many Rod styles

We do about 50/50 salt or fresh fishing. I have solid 7' for salt ,but also like to use a med for fishing for mackerel , love the fight
Also light to med 6.5'- 7' for lake trout and small mouth bass
Always have 2 telescopic kits in the truck or car , if driving and have the time to stop at a nice river , brook or stream

But our most fun is in the boat , with our hand lines , jigging for Cod, Halibut and or Haddock.100pound test line on a " H " shaped wooden frame, Monas most fun way

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> So many choices with so many kinds of fishing. So many Rod styles
> 
> We do about 50/50 salt or fresh fishing. I have solid 7' for salt ,but also like to use a med for fishing for mackerel , love the fight
> Also light to med 6.5'- 7' for lake trout and small mouth bass
> ...


I here you.  Talked to my fishing buddy last night and he does not like Ugly Sticks.  He says they will wear you out but he has all high end stuff!  I not ready to go there yet.  I was stuck on one piece rods which can be hard to find what you looking for.  I going to open up to looking at 2 piece.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Brian, there are lots of sizes and styles and wide price ranges.
I even use a 4' rod for brook trout. Some of the brooks here are so had to walk the banks
and filled with hanging trees and logs. We have to actually walk up stream in the stream while fishing.
many fun days fishing with Dad this way. Short rod for getting into the little nooks and crannies

So I guess it is how you really want the feel of the bites, You will find what you like

And a new truck and new boat, I see a fun year coming your way   

David


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Always have 2 telescopic kits



I have had a couple of those over the years. But was never really happy with them. What ones do you have?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I have had a couple of those over the years. But was never really happy with them. What ones do you have?



The ones I use most of the time that stay in the truck are economical Shakespeare's   . Have a nice one
I got from Dad that pulls out and twist locks, but it is a little heaver , not sure of name as it is packed for the winter now

All my reals are open faced, also. Just like the feel and cast of them

David


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Hard to go wrong with the Ugly Stick.


I've had these all my life and they take  abuse and keep on catching!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> The ones I use most of the time that stay in the truck are economical Shakespeare's



Nothing wrong Shakespeare .  I've had their poles before. But not one of those.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

I just found this one:







Might grab it.  6.8 feet and pretty decent reviews. I'll put one of my Mitchells on it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just found this one:
> View attachment 517510
> 
> 
> Might grab it.  6.8 feet and pretty decent reviews. I'll put one of my Mitchells on it.



Steve what's the name on that , I cant make it out.
Good looking collapsible

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> He says they will wear you out



I have noticed on my Med-hvy 6 1/2-7' Ugly stick...  my fingers/wrist gets sore after a few hrs constant casting/retrieving (bass fishing)....   It has a dual handled spinner with the one finger quick cast (whatever it's called) ...
So I just keep going back to my Diawa Bait casting rig ...

I live and work close/on the salt water...   I prefer fresh and only do so ...


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Steve what's the name on that , I cant make it out.
> Good looking collapsible
> 
> David


Sougaylang. Never heard of them before.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Sougaylang. Never heard of them before.



New to me also , but I lead a sheltered life.

Did you just find this on a search

David


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have noticed on my Med-hvy 6 1/2-7' Ugly stick...  my fingers/wrist gets sore after a few hrs constant casting/retrieving (bass fishing)....   It has a dual handled spinner with the one finger quick cast (whatever it's called) ...
> So I just keep going back to my Diawa Bait casting rig ...



You talking about that one finger bale release? I hate those. Your hand does get sore from them.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> New to me also , but I lead a sheltered life.
> 
> Did you just find this on a search
> 
> David



Yup, and watched some videos. They appear to be known pretty well. I must have sheltered life too!
Found on amazon.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Talked to my fishing buddy last night and he does not like Ugly Sticks. He says they will wear you out


Brian, I understand your buddy's thinking. The GX2's, which are graphite and fiberglass composite,  are heavy when compared to today's higher end all graphite rods and over the course of a day of bass fishing, they will tire you out. But for the price, they're hard to beat especially for the occasional fisherman or weekend fisherman and I don't think they can be broken...lol. But with all the cargo issues on the west coast, they can be very hard to find. The fishing club I'm in raffles off rod and reel combos to members every month to raise money. We usually buy Shakespeare striper and catfish rods for the raffles, but even with a Pure Fishing regional rep (Shakespeare's parent company) in our club, we can't get them. We've been able to get some Lew's stuff though, but most prefer the Shakespeare for their style of fishing. These guys are either trolling or bottom fishing.

As for reels, I'm an Abu round reel guy. When I bass fished, I used Abu Garcia 4600's, 5600's, and some 5500's. As for spinning reels, Penn Battle is a decent reel at a decent price point. The Daiwa BG's are another. I prefer the 3000 or 4000, but for casting for bass, a 2000 size would work just fine. Most of these reels can be bought used off of EBAY for a decent price and repair parts are very easy to get. 

For trolling for stripers, my recommendation is a 7' to 8' medium action 1 piece rod with an Ambassadeur 6500 reel. I do not like 2 piece rods. This will also work for casting for bass or to schooling stripers even though 8' is probably too long.  For a rod specific to trolling for stripers, go to FishUSA.com and look at the Okuma Dead Eye Classic. Several sizes and actions available and less than $50, will last you a long, long time. Here's the model number for a 7'6" medium action -  DEC-LC-761M-T.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have noticed on my Med-hvy 6 1/2-7' Ugly stick...  my fingers/wrist gets sore after a few hrs constant casting/retrieving (bass fishing)....   It has a dual handled spinner with the one finger quick cast (whatever it's called) ...
> So I just keep going back to my Diawa Bait casting rig ...
> 
> I live and work close/on the salt water...   I prefer fresh and only do so ...




I have one of those reels and used it once , now it just sits in the shed. I could not get the hang of it

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Boy this has all got my head spinning.  I tend to over complicate things.  Going fishing tomorrow with my buddy and wife.  I will be glad when get a boat.  Fishing 3 in a boat with all casting can be a pain!  I have picked up his wife's stuff few ties and  always say Wow!  This is what good stuff feels like but she spends a lot of money on it.  Her reels are over $300 and has several.  Was trying to a cyber Monday deal but not a big deal.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup, and watched some videos. They appear to be known pretty well. I must have sheltered life too!
> Found on amazon.



Thanks I will look those up

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Fishing 3 in a boat with all casting can be a pain!


 In more ways than one. In a small(er) boat, that can be a recipe for a hook in a body part...


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

Just for the heck of it I brought in one of my ugly sticks. It's a shakespeare ugly stik spl 1102. And weighed it. Darn thing is a touch over 5 pounds!! Never gave it a thought until now.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Boy this has all got my head spinning.  I tend to over complicate things.  Going fishing tomorrow with my buddy and wife.  I will be glad when get a boat.  Fishing 3 in a boat with all casting can be a pain!  I have picked up his wife's stuff few ties and  always say Wow!  This is what good stuff feels like but she spends a lot of money on it.  Her reels are over $300 and has several.  Was trying to a cyber Monday deal but not a big deal.




  Brian , pick up what you are happy with. Don't try to compete .
 Big picture is you have been looking for a new to you boat for awhile. That's what you really want. 
Enjoy the fishing trip tomorrow, catch some fish and have a great day. And duck the flying hooks 

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Just for the heck of it I brought in one of my ugly sticks. It's a shakespeare ugly stik spl 1102. And weighed it. *Darn thing is a touch over 5 pounds!!* Never gave it a thought until now.


And casting all day, that can really tire out an arm and shoulder...


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

i always liked my bionic blade rods, a little pricy but won't break the bank.


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 28, 2021)

I saw you write “stripers” and thought to recommend my rig (Shamino 7’ saltwater med/hvy with a Penn Battle Reel II with 20lb braid) but then realized you’re fishing fresh water. If you have a little time Bass Pro and Cabelas always have some nice combos on sale for Christmas.  Ugly stick is good budget rod but they tend to be soft and heavy.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 28, 2021)

I do a lot of inshore fishing in my center console and a lot of kayak fishing up the marsh creeks of coastal NC.

I'm a big fan of one piece rods up to 7 & 1/2 foot.

Over 30 years fishing here I have settled on Ugly Sticks, specifically their recent "Carbon" series.

Really like the one piece stainless guides, and the carbon series is fairly light.

You mentioned KastKing and I have bought  a good number of their reels.  I like the casting reels more than the spinners.  The spinning reels are a little rough and so I go with Penn Clash or Conflict. (For fish to 10LBs)

I've gotten most all my Ugly stick Carbon rods from Amazon.

Here's a link to casting rods.  Looks like they are still available.


Here's a one piece 7 foot spinner, available at Amazon.   This is the price I've paid over the last couple years.


I suggest that you check out the Ugly Stick web site and decide which model you want.  The choices can be a bit limited on Amazon.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2021)

For some of you older fellas.....


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> I do a lot of inshore fishing in my center console and a lot of kayak fishing up the marsh creeks of coastal NC.
> 
> I'm a big fan of one piece rods up to 7 & 1/2 foot.
> 
> ...



6 ounces? Is that true?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

This KingCast reel going back!  Piece of crap!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

Ugly Sticks are Fine, as long as Nobody Beats You With One!!!
Be careful !!

I can't help much:
I was a "Mitchell 300" Lover most of my life. Then since I went to mostly Trout, I got a couple of Daiwa Spinning set-ups, including my favorite "Daiwa Mini-Spin" Ultralight, with the Molded handle grip.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

Guess it's time to put my poles away and grab the tip ups, lake is starting to freeze.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Guess it's time to put my poles away and grab the tip ups, lake is starting to freeze.
> View attachment 517521




That's what it looked like here this morning.
Ours is all gone now.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's what it looked like here this morning.
> Ours is all gone now.
> 
> Bear


Hopefully this is it for the year but not counting on that. At least we dont have to shovel this time bear.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This KingCast reel going back!  Piece of crap!!!!


What model did you buy?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

This (Below) ended up my Favorite Trout Fishing Rod.  "Daiwa Minispin"

They don't make this one any more, but you can get a 5 piece in a carrying box that is similar.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks like a nice little rig there John.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

This what I ordered.  Got $20 off.   Hopefully they will today so can try tomorrow.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> For some of you older fellas.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that brings back some memories. My dad dearly loved fishing and for his first retirement, a friend made him up something very similar as a gag gift. It was just a reel mounted on a walking cane with his name carved into the wood. He's gone now and I'm not sure what ever happened to it, but I've got all of his other fishing gear and tackle...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> What model did you buy?


The KastKing Sharky III Fishing Reel 3000 .  Line kept spooling up on the bottom side. Spent two hours on this thing.  Got it boxed up to go back tomorrow.  Last time took spool off they insides fell apart.  Not sure if got back together right or not but I'm done with it!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> The KastKing Sharky III Fishing Reel 3000 .  Line kept spooling up on the bottom side. Spent two hours on this thing.  Got it boxed up to go back tomorrow.  Last time took spool off they insides fell apart.  Not sure if got back together right or not but I'm done with it!



It looked like it had good ratings too. I was going to suggest a Daiwa reel. I bought 3 of these a few years ago. The Sweepfire 4000B at a killer price. I still have 2 new in the box. Let me know if the one you ordered doesn't meet your needs/likes. Perhaps we can work out a deal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> It looked like it had good ratings too. I was going to suggest a Daiwa reel. I bought 3 of these a few years ago. The Sweepfire 4000B at a killer price. I still have 2 new in the box. Let me know if the one you ordered doesn't meet your needs/likes. Perhaps we can work out a deal.


Thanks Steve.  I have a KastKing Valiant Eagle  bought couple months ago and it been decent.  I still need to buy another rig.  If I like this new one may buy another.  I have several of my old quick fire shimano's been using.  I going to miss that quick fire.  Think it time for drink!  Have not even made breakfast yet.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Well when and picked up.  Got it strung up.  I usually use 10 lb big game but thought would try 12 this time.  Line capacity a little low, 12 lb 110 yards but probably OK.  Will have to use something different when trolling.  Put a weight on it and casted outside.  I gotta say pretty impressed so far.  Rod very light and reel is very  smooth.  Maybe my hand not get so sore now.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

good luck Brian, hope ya enjoy it, a couple stripers should be a good test.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Well when and picked up.  Got it strung up.  I usually use 10 lb big game but thought would try 12 this time.  Line capacity a little low, 12 lb 110 yards but probably OK.  Will have to use something different when trolling.  Put a weight on it and casted outside.  I gotta say pretty impressed so far.  Rod very light and reel is very  smooth.  Maybe my hand not get so sore now.



Have fun with the new rigs Brian

Good luck tomorrow

David


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

Honestly relative to being light, nice selection of length etc it’s hard to beat the Berkeley Lightning graphite rods. They are in the $40-60 range. They have nice cork handles and good graphite blanks. I like my Ugly Sticks mostly for fishing where I am not casting a lot which for me typically means bottom fishing for catfish.  I have a Fenwick rod I like quite a bit, it’s paired with a super light C4 Stradic reel but that is getting into the higher dollar range.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This what I ordered.  Got $20 off.   Hopefully they will today so can try tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 517523


I have had and still have Daiwa reels and have always had good luck with them. Have a very nice Daiwa rod too. I’ll bet you’ll love these. This post has made realize I’d have a lot of fishing gear being underused. I need to make more time next year. I may get out in December when off a couple weeks and hit some local rivers for steelhead.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> 6 ounces? Is that true?



Hey Steve,

Your question got me curious.  The first of these rods I got really surprised me with it's lightness but I had never actually weighed one.

4.7 oz.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Your question got me curious.  The first of these rods I got really surprised me with it's lightness but I had never actually weighed one.
> 
> ...


Holy mother of bass! I really thought that was a misprint! Thank you. And. Much to Ann's dismay. I'm thinking I am looking into new rods. Especially with my neck RA. I never would have thought a rod could be that light.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Academy has $20 off when sign in and order online.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> This post has made realize I’d have a lot of fishing gear being underused. I need to make more time next year.


Me too . That and all my stuff is 40 years old .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

I wish I lived by 

 indaswamp
.  Maybe he would take me fishing!  Looks like knows how to catch them.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Holy mother of bass! I really thought that was a misprint! Thank you. And. Much to Ann's dismay. I'm thinking I am looking into new rods. Especially with my neck RA. I never would have thought a rod could be that light.



The rod on the scale is a 7'0 1 piece.  I like the feel and action of these rods and I'm sure the light weight has something to do with it.

I was surprised at the 4.7oz. too


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

OK guys---Youngsters!!!
What was the first rod & reel you used?
Other than just sticks & strings I played with when I was a little kid, my first actual Fishing rod when I was about 5 years old, was about 9' long, and it was Bamboo.
The first reel I used was one of the Metal casting reels in a bucket my Dad had. There was no way anybody could cast with it. You had to pull it out from the Reel, by hand & throw it out as far as you could---Maybe about 8'. I think the line was cotton. You had to have either a Sinker or a Bobber on it, just so you could throw it far enough to get it in the water.  This is probably why I never was very Picky about my Fishing equipment, later in life. I just look back at what I started with.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

First one I used was a one piece cane pole . Line , bobber and hook . About 8 or 9 feet long .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> OK guys---Youngsters!!!
> What was the first rod & reel you used?
> Other than just sticks & strings I played with when I was a little kid, my first actual Fishing rod when I was about 5 years old, was about 9' long, and it was Bamboo.
> The first reel I used was one of the Metal casting reels in a bucket my Dad had. There was no way anybody could cast with it. You had to pull it out from the Reel, by hand & throw it out as far as you could---Maybe about 8'. I think the line was cotton. You had to have either a Sinker or a Bobber on it, just so you could throw it far enough to get it in the water.  This is probably why I never was very Picky about my Fishing equipment, later in life. I just look back at what I started with.
> ...


First rod I ever seriously fished with was a Eagle Claw Trailmaster. Came in a stainless steel water proof tube. I still have it along with a couple others that were in aluminum tubes. Great poles For stream fishing.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Nov 28, 2021)

I have always like Penn Reels.  Their rods are just ok, but you can usually find their rod and reel combos for not much more than just the reel alone costs you.  I’d look for either a fierce or battle combo in a size suitable for what you are intending to fish for.  The Battle is a better reel.  You can always replace the rod down the line.  Someone mentioned St. Croix, and I do like them for rods.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2021)

Started with a metal level winder. Then graduated to a Bamboo rod. Hit the big times with a Zebco 202.


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2021)

Go to Bass Pro check out there rod building supplies and make your own, it is not that hard to do I make all my own.
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Nov 29, 2021)

With so many options now available, I see no reason to build your own rod unless you can produce an option which no one supplies.   My go to setup for Rock/Ling Cod is a Shimano trevala rod and a Daiwa bait casting reel.  I also use a Daiwa rod for same applicaton.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2021)

My first fishing pole was a Ronco Pocket fisherman. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Ronco Pocket fisherman.


Had one of those in the gulf bag . Wasn't really into golf , but the fishing was great !


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 29, 2021)

I've got 3 Ugly Stik GXs, all with Penn Fierce IIs. 6.6 light, 7' ultra light and a 9' medium for jetty fishing.

I can't remember my 1st poles, whatever my dad could get cheapest. When I was ten or so, I got one of those 3 pole sets that you would see advertised 
in magazines for $10 or so. Came with all kinds of hooks, lures etc. We lived on a lake and I remember grabbing a pole and a red and white  Dardevl lure 
and my dad laughing at me because "I'd scare the fish away with that ugly lure". I returned a few hrs later with a 24" 6lb rainbow. "Catch anything?" Yeah
 a little one, its by the backdoor. Opens door-"HOLY ****!!! 

Thats still my biggest lake trout though I haven't done a lot of lake fishing since.


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2021)

cmayna said:


> With so many options now available, I see no reason to build your own rod unless you can produce an option which no one supplies.   My go to setup for Rock/Ling Cod is a Shimano trevala rod and a Daiwa bait casting reel.  I also use a Daiwa rod for same applicaton.


Craig I have been building rods for 40 + years
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Nov 29, 2021)

tropics said:


> Craig I have been building rods for 40 + years
> Richie


Yes, but for those who never have built them, is it worth it?  Even though I've been fishing for many years, I have found stock rods to satisfy my fishing needs.  Now, will say that if I wanted to land that monster Tuna, finding the right rod in a tackle shop might be a challenge.


----------



## tropics (Nov 30, 2021)

Thats how it started I was tired of the 2 piece surf rods 
For boat fishing I like the acid wrap 
Richie


----------

